# My State Bird Pays a Visit



## Peeb (Apr 27, 2018)

Scissor-tail Flycatcher female (1 of 3) by Peeb-OK, on Flickr




Scissor-tail Flycatcher male (2 of 3) by Peeb-OK, on Flickr




Scissor-tail Flycatcher  male (3 of 3) by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 27, 2018)

Great shots. Never seen one before. Thanks for sharing. 

Mine is the Loon. I can share thousands of those.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 27, 2018)

Great shots!  Fantastic capture on that last one.  Gorgeous bird.


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice shots, Peeb!   I've never seen one of these, and your shots really show off those unique tail feathers.   Great work.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 27, 2018)

Peeb, that last shot couldn't have gotten much better, very nice.


----------



## PJcam (Apr 28, 2018)

Fantastic shots.
Lovely bird.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 28, 2018)

Lovely birds, nice shooting.............


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 28, 2018)

Really nice set. I remember seeing those, roadrunners and the horny toads more than any other wildlife in Ok.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 28, 2018)

Nice shots. Beautiful bird. Personally, I would crop the third image to 5:4 portrait and print it 8 x 10 or 16 x 20. Double mat it with black mat closest to image edge 1/8 to 1/4", then white mat 2", and eggshell sheen black frame. It would be a stunning wall hanger IMO.


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 28, 2018)

Excellent series. Love the bif shot.


----------



## Overread (Apr 28, 2018)

Last shot is a great capture! Bright and really shows off both the colours underwing and the tailfeathers. It looks very clean as well so the light was either just right or/and the clean up (brightening the underwing) has come out really well in editing. Often as not an underneath shot of birds ends up rather dark since the light is often from above them. 

As said above a little cropping might well bring out the composition of the birds better, but the actual technical captures are great.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 28, 2018)

oooooouuuuhhh ... #3 is like an Audubon painting, well done.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 28, 2018)

Excellent set. I agree on the last one, fantastic capture and so deserves a stamp.


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 28, 2018)

Really nice Peeb!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 28, 2018)

very nice Peeb


----------



## baturn (Apr 28, 2018)

Great set! Neat bird!


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 28, 2018)

Great shots! Love the last one!


----------



## amj (Apr 28, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Scissor-tail Flycatcher female (1 of 3) by Peeb-OK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!


----------

